# Is the LHCF running slow for anyone else?



## Allandra (Jun 12, 2010)

This is the only site that runs slow on my laptop.  Strange.  Anyone else?


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 12, 2010)

yep, allandra, me too - i'm on my desktop.


----------



## BellaLunie (Jun 12, 2010)

yup same here. It's been running slow for about a week. Also on a laptop


----------



## soulfusion (Jun 12, 2010)

I've only noticed it in threads where people have animated gifs in their siggies.  Other than that, the speed is normal for me.


----------



## maxineshaw (Jun 12, 2010)

Not me.  Lightening fast as always.  I use a laptop.  It also runs pretty fast on my sister's blackberry.

ETA: Perhaps you all are experience an effect of the "maintenance".


----------



## Allandra (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know.  I'll check with Nikos.  Perhaps it could be / could've been due to maintenance.

I normally use Fire Fox (which I love).  At this moment, I'm using Internet Explorer (aka Internet Exploder) (which I hate).


----------



## Ozma (Jun 12, 2010)

soulfusion said:


> I've only noticed it in threads where people have animated gifs in their siggies.  Other than that, the speed is normal for me.



Yes, I have the GIF problem, too. The page will freeze for about 30 secs when I get to posts with them.


----------



## gimbap (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes, I posted about this in OT yesterday.  Whenever those Pantene ads are on the site, it scrolls sloooooooow.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jun 12, 2010)

gimbap said:


> Yes, I posted about this in OT yesterday.  Whenever those Pantene ads are on the site, it scrolls sloooooooow.



THIS. The other banner ads don't slow it down, but ye gods when the Pantene ads come on


----------



## Allandra (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok.  I also think it's the Pantene ads too.  When I saw one of the other ads, it didn't slow my laptop down, but as soon as it's the Pantene ad, my laptop slows down.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 12, 2010)

Running a little slow, fonts look smaller. The toolbar above where I post looks a bit blurry.


----------



## gimbap (Jun 18, 2010)

Pantene ads are driving me insane.  Seems like it's gotten slower.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 18, 2010)

Since I use Fire Fox, I used Ad Block Plus so I no longer see the advertisements on the LHCF (as the Pantene ad was really slowing down my laptop).  So for those of you using Fire Fox, maybe you can do the same thing (if it's slowing down for you).


----------



## MizAvalon (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, me too. Glad to know that it isn't my computer that is acting up.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 5, 2010)

It's running slow for me on my desktop....I even hid all siggys and blocked ads and it still runs slow.  I don't know what else to do.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, its unusably slow for me. There's been little point in visiting since yesterday, its just extremely slow. Most times I end up with blank page . Anyone know what's causing this?? I'm on a Macbook....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought it was just me.....glad to know I'm not the only one.  I'm using a desktop.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jul 5, 2010)

It's happening to me too...I get alot of blank pages, and when it does connect, it takes forever. I'm on a PC laptop.

ETA: And I block the ads, try other browsers, and it's not happening on other sites.
It's much worse when I use a Mac too.


----------



## MizAvalon (Jul 5, 2010)

Running slow for me too again.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Has not been remedied for me yet. Using a different browser is basically the same. If it continues like this there's little point in my visiting at all. Half or more of the pages I try to load do no load at all even after clicking reload. Very frustrating and runing my net experience lol. I feel like I'm back on aol dial up. Sorry for being a cry baby lol.....


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 6, 2010)

Running very slowly for me on my Mac Book. It keeps dropping the page too.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 6, 2010)

It's slow. It's the ads.  ESPECIALLY the Pantene one.  Where ever I surf, on ANY website, if that flash Pantene ad is running, the page takes forever to load. 

Try disabling the flash ads (on the site's end) for a minute and see if that speeds things up.


----------



## tdc1978 (Jul 6, 2010)

oh, good. I thought it was just me. I'm on a macbook at home and a pc at work (don't tell me boss!)


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 6, 2010)

Running slow on my desk top. When I go on to my notebook runs good.


----------



## JamericanGurl (Jul 6, 2010)

For days on my computer


----------



## Allandra (Jul 6, 2010)

I haven't had this problem since I turned off the ads (with Adblock).  The Pantene ad was especially slowing down my laptop.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 6, 2010)

The ad hasn't shown up for the rest of the day for me, so everything is back to normal. 

I can't ad block the flash ads though.


----------



## witharussian (Jul 6, 2010)

yep it has....


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jul 8, 2010)

All better for me since Tuesday.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 8, 2010)

1QTPie said:


> The ad hasn't shown up for the rest of the day for me, so everything is back to normal.
> 
> I can't ad block the flash ads though.


Ad Block is blocking the flash ads for me.


----------



## fletgee (Jul 22, 2010)

Allandra said:


> This is the only site that runs slow on my laptop. Strange. Anyone else?


 

Slow?  Yah, it runs slow and I am gonna complain to the management of this joint! 

I also tried 8 times to send pm's to you and Beverly and they would not go thru! 

How can a girl make an entrance when no one knows she's coming!!


----------



## NYAmicas (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm on a desktop and sometimes it sends me to the HTTP error page or has been very slow to load today,


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 23, 2010)

Slow to be also!


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes and it's driving me crazy.  Thought I was the only one.  How do we block the ads?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, the site is running slow again. ETA I am on my desk top.


----------



## jem_mcmillan (Jul 23, 2010)

I was ok earlier but its taking me several minutes for a post to appear.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 25, 2010)

I am checking in from my iPod touch. Apparently the problem is with the server that LHCF is using because the message I get now is that the server stopped responding. I'm using the Safari browser for Internet access thru my iPod.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 25, 2010)

Perhaps a change on server to a larger capacity would solve the problem? Just a thought.


----------



## JFemme (Aug 4, 2010)

YES, its incredibly slooooooooooow, some pages not loading at all...

What's going on....


----------

